# Most popular vacation city in US...



## Snorkey (Nov 23, 2009)

I think Disney world with Orlando is #1 and Las Vegas is with #2.

What is #3 and so on...


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2009)

I think New York City is still # 1.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2009)

*Top Vacation Destination.*

The Orlando timeshare sellers say it's Orlando. 

The Las Vegas timeshare sellers say it's Las Vegas. 

There aren't all that many timeshares in New York City. 

However, in all those cases of claiming _We're Number One,_ remember -- the timeshare sellers' lips are moving. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Snorkey (Nov 23, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> I think New York City is still # 1.



That is interesting.  I know there aren't that many TS in NY city.  Shouldn't close by cities build more TS around the area?
I have been to NY city this year and it wasn't as exciting as Disney.  I know Vegas slowed down quiet a bit so I went there twice this year.  I would rate NY city lower than Disney or Vegas.


----------



## brother coony (Nov 23, 2009)

If its timeshare city then its Orolando
if its vacation city then its NYC


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2009)

The most popular t/s vacation spot in the US would be Orlando, FL.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2009)

Does "most popular" = "most visitors?"

According to Forbes:

1. Los Angeles 58.6 million visitors
2. Orlando 47.8 million visitors
3. New York City 44 million visitors
4. Chicago 41.3 million visitors 
5. Las Vegas 38.9 million visitors
6. Atlanta 37 million visitors
7. Washington D.C. 36.9 million visitors
8. San Diego 32.2 million visitors 
9. Houston 31 million vistors
10. Dallas 22.3 million visitors


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 23, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Does "most popular" = "most visitors?"
> 
> According to Forbes:
> 
> ...



What? Where's Branson?   That timeshare salesman told us Branson was the #1 requested destination and that his resort was the #1 requested resort. :hysterical:  Of course we've heard the same thing at pretty much any timeshare presentation we've ever sat through.


----------



## djs (Nov 23, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> What? Where's Branson?   That timeshare salesman told us Branson was the #1 requested destination and that his resort was the #1 requested resort. :hysterical:  Of course we've heard the same thing at pretty much any timeshare presentation we've ever sat through.



Don't forget about Newport, RI in mid February.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Summertime/Wintertime*

I could swear it is wherever we go on vacation.  Wouldn't it depend on if we are talking summertime or wintertime?  
Bart


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 24, 2009)

*Does this count as U.S. city....*



Snorkey said:


> I think Disney world with Orlando is #1 and Las Vegas is with #2.
> 
> What is #3 and so on...



Maui    If it doesn't count, then somewhere in Southern California must qualify


----------



## Snorkey (Nov 24, 2009)

Icc5 said:


> I could swear it is wherever we go on vacation.  Wouldn't it depend on if we are talking summertime or wintertime?
> Bart



Very true.  Since winter is coming and I am trying to plan my getaway, what would be the popular places during winter?
I think more people would prefer beach area for summer time.  Maybe ski area during winter time?
IMO, Orlando should be the hot spot due to being warm and Christmas time.
I want to try something new and try not to goto Orlando or Las Vegas.


----------



## Neesie (Nov 24, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> Very true.  Since winter is coming and I am trying to plan my getaway, what would be the popular places during winter?
> I think more people would prefer beach area for summer time.  Maybe ski area during winter time?
> IMO, Orlando should be the hot spot due to being warm and Christmas time.
> I want to try something new and try not to goto Orlando or Las Vegas.



We much prefer the beach in the winter, and oddly enough, going to the mountains (i.e. ski areas) in the summer.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 24, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Does "most popular" = "most visitors?"
> 
> According to Forbes:
> 
> ...



I have been to all of them and must say that I find the list rather odd. I am guessing that includes business visitors as well as tourists.

I believe if the business visitors were eliminated, the list would be much different. Chicago, Atlanta, Houston, and Dallas would probably not be on the list. San Diego would probably move up and San Francisco would be on the list.

My favorite large cities in North America to vacation in are:

1. New York City - way ahead of any other city.
2. San Diego
3. San Francisco
4. Seattle ( summer only )
5. Las Vegas


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Does "most popular" = "most visitors?"
> 
> According to Forbes:
> 
> ...



I am shocked to see Houston on the list     ........I do think it is due to business..we have only visited one place on the list........but we like to go off the beaten path..that explains it.


----------



## Kelso (Dec 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Does "most popular" = "most visitors?"
> 
> According to Forbes:
> 
> ...



Makes me wonder why there are not more timeshares in popular US cities. Here in Chicago there are none. The only one in the area is at least an hour away. There is certainly enough to do in Chicago for a week. Is it because there are so many hotels available?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2009)

Kelso said:


> Makes me wonder why there are not more timeshares in popular US cities. Here in Chicago there are none. The only one in the area is at least an hour away. There is certainly enough to do in Chicago for a week. Is it because there are so many hotels available?



Cost vs return is the most likely reason. Not only do they have to buy a property but, they have to develope (remodle perhaps) it and, most importantly, they have to be able to sell it. Most timeshare rely on street vendors in tourist destinations to provide traffic for their sales force.


----------



## tombo (Dec 2, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I have been to all of them and must say that I find the list rather odd. I am guessing that includes business visitors as well as tourists.
> 
> I believe if the business visitors were eliminated, the list would be much different. Chicago, Atlanta, Houston, and Dallas would probably not be on the list. San Diego would probably move up and San Francisco would be on the list.
> 
> ...



I have been to every city on the list but Chicago (which I am visiting for the first time this summer). There are plenty of reasons to visit Atlanta (Six Flags, Brave, Hawks, Falcons, Stone Mountain, etc), Houston (Six Flags, Astros, Oilers, shopping, lakes, etc), and Dallas ( Cowboys, etc, etc). These are great cities with plenty of things to do such as concerts, museums, parks, and local cuisines and cultures to absorb and enjoy. 

Now I would rank my favorite cities from 1 to 10 with a bonus 11th choice thrown in:
1 New York
2 Washington DC
3 Los Angeles 
4 Las Vegas
5 New Orleans
6 Jackson Hole
7 Lake Tahoe
8 Miami
9 San Fransisco
10 Savanna Georgia
11 Charleston  SC 

Not all of my top choices are top rated by the masses, but they are my favorite large US cities (with Jackson Hole and Lake Tahoe thrown in even though they are small towns).


----------



## Snorkey (Dec 3, 2009)

tombo said:


> I have been to every city on the list but Chicago (which I am visiting for the first time this summer). There are plenty of reasons to visit Atlanta (Six Flags, Brave, Hawks, Falcons, Stone Mountain, etc), Houston (Six Flags, Astros, Oilers, shopping, lakes, etc), and Dallas ( Cowboys, etc, etc). These are great cities with plenty of things to do such as concerts, museums, parks, and local cuisines and cultures to absorb and enjoy.
> 
> Now I would rank my favorite cities from 1 to 10 with a bonus 11th choice thrown in:
> 1 New York
> ...



I love Houston Oilers until they moved.  
Where is Orlando on your list????
What is there to do in New Orleans other than Mardi Gras?  What is Jackson Hole?  Is Lake Tahoe more than just a lake?  What is there to do in Savanna Georgia or Charleston?

I think 
1. Orlando
2. Vegas
3. Los Angeles
4. New York
5. Washington DC
6. Hawaii?  

I guess I haven't been to too many places....:rofl:


----------



## Stricky (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.forbestraveler.com/best-lists/us-top-vacations-story.html


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> Where is Orlando on your list????



Orlando would *never* be on my top 10 list.  And yes, I've been there.


----------



## tombo (Dec 5, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> I love Houston Oilers until they moved.
> Where is Orlando on your list????
> What is there to do in New Orleans other than Mardi Gras?  What is Jackson Hole?  Is Lake Tahoe more than just a lake?  What is there to do in Savanna Georgia or Charleston?
> 
> ...



Orlando is not close to my top 10 even though I like to go to the theme parks every few years.

New Orleans has historic homes in the Garden District (Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie live here if i am not mistaken), Bourbon street is a party 365 days a year, the unique wrought iron railings throughout the French Quarter. There are probably more great restaurants in New orleans than there are in in city in the US. The Saints, fishing for redfish in the bayous, Jackson Square with the street vendors and street artists/entertainers, Audubon Park Zoo, the World War Two Museum, the Jackson Square scene and church, Aquarium, Paddleboat rides on the Mississippi, ride the trolley cars. Eat a po boy, a muffaletta at Central Grocery, some beignets at Cafe Du Monde, crawfish etoufee, boiled crawfish, blackened redfish,gumbo, jambalaya, red beans and rice, a jazz brunch in the open air courtyard at the Court of Two Sisters, breakfast at Brennans, hurricanes at Pat 'briens, the piano bar at Pat obriens, Zazz at Preservation Hall, any meal at Commander's palace, and so many more wonderful local dishes restaurants and bars. Take a swamp tour, an airboat tour, a city tour, a horse drawn tour of the french quarter, Antebellum plantation tours. Enough reasons to go besides Mardi Gras?

Jackson Hole Wyoming is in the Grand Tetons and very near Yellowstone Park. Grand Targhee for snow skiing, Grand Teton National park for hiking and spectacular views. Yellowstone for geisers, waterfalls, mountains, and wildlife viewing like nowhere else in the world. The alpine slide, the Bridger Gondola, the rustic resorts and restaurants, snowmobiling, the many elk who reside in Jackson hole, the arches as you enter town constructed of shed antler horns, and plenty of other outdoor activities.

Lake Tahoe i big enough to be in two states (California and Nevada). There is  a 72 mile round trip road around the clear blue lake surrounded by mountains on all sides. In the winter they are covered in snow.On the Nevada side there are casinos. On all sides there are ski resorts. There is no more beautiful ski run I have ever seen than the Ridge Run at Heavenly Valley ski resort because the whole ski run is skiing down towards the lake. It is hard not to fall down because your eyes are drawn to the lake rather than watching the slope.  Snowmobile to the top of one of the mountain ridges. Take a horse drawn sleigh ride. Snow Tube. Snowshoe in winter, hike in summer, whitewater raft in the summer. Ski at about 10 different ski resorts surrounding the lake. Just relax and ride the sightseeing boat as it cruises through Lake Tahoe. This area is beautiful.

Charleston South Carolina and Savannah Georgia are very similar old southern areas. Savannah is the home of Paula Dean and where her restaurant is located.River Street in Savannah has shops, taverns, and restauraunts where you can watch ships go up and down the river. There are many great restaurants,City Market where there shops, resaurants, and live bands on weekends, the many parks throughout the town, the moss draped giant Oaks, the statues, fountains, the carriage rides, trolley tours, and shaded beautiful walks, and spectacular old churches and cathedrals. Only about an hour away is Hilton Head. There are many 1870 era homes to tour. This is a great destination.

Charleston is similar to Savannah since both are very old port towns. Out of the 2 I like Savannah better, but both are great.

Hope this helps explain why I like these as top 10 locations.


----------



## Kelso (Dec 8, 2009)

*Top 10 in USA*

1. Definitely Key West   
2. Maui  
3. Alaska by cruise  
4. SanFrancisco  
5. New York  
6. Washington DC  
7. Chicago  
8. Sanibel or an island like it :zzz: 
9. SanDiego  
10. Sedona  

That sure is a lot of great memories.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm afraid my "poor kids" will have to be married with children before they see anything that doesn't have a beach.  When it comes to vacations, mom drives the bus, and I drive it to the beach every time (except that whale watching is on my future list of things to do).  

Hubby grew up in a family that never took vacations, so it was a foreign concept to him for a long time.  It took me years to get him to go anywhere!


----------



## irish (Dec 10, 2009)

i'm with you laurac260. i love the beach!!


----------



## ricoba (Dec 11, 2009)

Yikes...I am surprised to see LA at the top of the list...no wonder traffic here is so bad...it must be because all those visitors!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 11, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Yikes...I am surprised to see LA at the top of the list...no wonder traffic here is so bad...it must be because all those visitors!



Mee, too. But why? What does L.A. have that would make anyone want to go there. The Getty? <snort>
Or are we including Disney+Universal?


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 11, 2009)

Neesie said:


> We much prefer the beach in the winter, and oddly enough, going to the mountains (i.e. ski areas) in the summer.



I agree with you. We aren't big fans of the beach, probably because it is not a novelty where we live. However, we do prefer to go to the beach in the winter and visit the mountains in the summer.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 11, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Mee, too. But why? What does L.A. have that would make anyone want to go there. The Getty? <snort>
> Or are we including Disney+Universal?



First, I assume that the visitor count comes from people flying into LAX. Their destination could be anywhere in Southern California, not just Los Angeles. Second, there are many attractions in the metro Los Angeles area. I lived in Florida for 8 years and would much rather visit Los Angeles and Southern California.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 11, 2009)

According to ezine (who are they?) the list is:
The Islands of Hawaii
New York City
Las Vegas
Florida
Alaska
The Grand Canyon
San Francisco
Salt Lake City
Los Angeles
The Carolinas


I don't have any idea how they selected these.

Funny, the Travel Channel doesn't have a list for the entire US.  At least not that I could find.


----------



## tombo (Dec 11, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Mee, too. But why? What does L.A. have that would make anyone want to go there. The Getty? <snort>
> Or are we including Disney+Universal?



Why is LA the number one destination? Because the National Championship game is being played in the LA area in Pasadena. That is why LA is the number one destination for THE NUMBER ONE TEAM in all of college football, THE UNIVERSITY OF ALABAMA!!!! ROLL TIDE!!!!!

I will be in Pasadena for the BCS Championship game and doing the LA thing while I am there with my son, his girlfriend, and many other members of the Sabanation. We are going to see a TV show taping (where else besides NY can you see this?), Venice Beach, Grauman's theatre, Walk of Stars, studio tour, Beverly Hills, Sunset Strip, Mullholland Dr, Rodeo Drive, Melrose Place, tours of the stars homes, the La Brea Tar pits, etc. etc, etc. There is not going to be any time left for Universal, Knott's Berry Farm, Six Flags Magic Mountain, and many other tv shows we would like to see filmed and many other area attractions we would like to visit. I have spent weeks in LA in the past and you can't do nearly all of the fun attractions in 10 days,much less in 5. We will do as much as we can in the 5 days we will be there, but the number one reason reason we are visiting the number one destination is to win another National Chamionship!!!!!!!

Go BAMA, beat Texas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 11, 2009)

tombo said:


> Why is LA the number one destination? Because the National Championship game is being played in the LA area in Pasadena... I will be in Pasadena for the BCS Championship game and doing the LA thing while I am there with my son, his girlfriend, and many other members of the Sabanation...



Well, that explains why LA might become the #1 destination for rabid 'Bama fans temporarily in January, but driving down streets with palm trees, past  minor shopping strips and houses with names, just don't do it for me.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 11, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Well, that explains why LA might become the #1 destination for rabid 'Bama fans temporarily in January, but driving down streets with palm trees, past  minor shopping strips and houses with names, just don't do it for me.



You obviously do not know very much about the Los Angeles area.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 12, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> You obviously do not know very much about the Los Angeles area.



I was kind'a hoping to draw something a bit more "contentious." 
I actually do like LA.  Yes, its a fun, happening place with many unique facets, and I have enjoyed several visits over the years.  But I find its pretense to rank as one of the great cities of the world a bit overdone.


----------



## Paul Reynolds (Dec 12, 2009)

[_Commercial post with link to your hotel removed.  Advertising is not permitted here.  Please review the Posting Rules._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 12, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I was kind'a hoping to draw something a bit more "contentious."
> I actually do like LA.  Yes, its a fun, happening place with many unique facets, and I have enjoyed several visits over the years.  But I find its pretense to rank as one of the great cities of the world a bit overdone.



I wasn't in a very contentious mood. 

I agree that as a large city, Los Angeles is pretty pathetic as cities go. Downtown Los Angeles is nothing compared to other cities much smaller and should be avoided. However, the metro area does offer a lot for the tourist.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 15, 2009)

In spite of all the traffic (I guess due to all the visitors!   ) LA is actually a great place to visit...

Tombo's list of all the things to do in LA proper and surrounding area (Santa Monica/Beverly Hills) is a great list of all the things that can only be seen here.

As John points out downtown isn't much, but they are working on that (though it's still a work in progress).


----------



## MusicMan (Dec 16, 2009)

As linked to in a previous post, here is 
Forbes Traveler North America's Top 15 Vacation Spots and the criteria by which they were selected.  And remember it's not that Orlando is anyONE's favorite vacation spot, but on the list of so MANY people.  All of the folks with little ones either have gone, are planning on going or WANT to go.

Here's some of the info from the article:


We gathered data on flights, hotels, vacation packages and 
customer preferences from six major travel organizations 
and agencies (Travelocity.com, Expedia.com, Hotwire's 
Travel-Ticker.com, Vacation.com, the Carlson Wagonlit 
travel agency network, and Cruise Lines International 
Association, Inc.) to present a snapshot of the hottest 
vacation hangouts during the past year. 



1. Orlando
2. NYC
3. Las Vegas
4. San Francisco
5. Los Angeles
6. Riviera Maya, MX
7. Chicago
8. South Florida (Miama/Ft Lauderdale/Key West)
9. Oahu
10.Bahamas   (Bahamas is North America????)
11.San Diego
12.Phoenix/Scottsdale, 
13.DC
14.Los Cabos, MX
15.Maui


----------

